# Subaru BRZ New System Recommendations Please!



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

I just got my new BRZ Limited and here's what I want to put in it. Not sure yet how I'll be mounting the tweet/mid in the factory location:

Massive Audio NX5
2x Focal 10" P 25 Sub's at 1ohm combined
Focal 165VR3

I'll be using a line out converter as I'm not replacing the deck.

12AWG MonoPrice Speaker wire for all runs.

4AWG Stinger Custom Pro Power cable.

Tsumani 2 Farad cap: PP92UM-CAP

New battery terminal and 100amp circuit breaker.

Thoughts or suggestions would be very appreciated, haven't done a complete new system in about 5 years.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

Crap, put this in the wrong location, mods could you move to the right location please?


----------



## FairLacyZ (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats on buying what looks to be one of the best cars to come out in awhile (in my opinion). Unfortunately I don't know much about car audio to be able to help you, just wanted to comment on the car itself. <3 it!


----------



## diatribe (Aug 11, 2008)

You don't need 12 gauge for your component speakers unless your runs are over 20 feet. Just use 12 gauge on your subwoofers. 14-16 gauge will work fine. Personally I like twisted speaker wire similar to this:

16 Gauge Speaker Wire

Most people will say to drop the Cap as it just adds to load of the system and provides no improvement in sound.

Massive Audio is not what they used to be, I would recommend these instead, depending on your budget:

HD900/5 - Car Audio - Amplifiers - HD - JL Audio

Arc Audio KS 900.6

Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.

Focal FPP 5300, car audio hifi amplifiers to customize your car sound system.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice car, I have been looking at them along with the Scion one.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

diatribe said:


> You don't need 12 gauge for your component speakers unless your runs are over 20 feet. Just use 12 gauge on your subwoofers. 14-16 gauge will work fine. Personally I like twisted speaker wire similar to this:
> 
> 16 Gauge Speaker Wire
> 
> ...


I've got a bunch of 12awg so that's whats going in. 

As for the amp, trying to keep it cheap and seeing the reviews on this site makes me feel comfortable with the Massive. I will run the comp's bridged and leave the built in amp to run the rear as fill for the time being.

Do you really think the NX5 won't suffice for those speakers/subs?

The Alpine is the only one that's close in price, and I'm strongly against anything Sony (many reasons) and last I knew they were Sony's "high end" audio gear.

Anyone have a similar setup on one of those amps that can give me some real world advice? Or any bad reports on the Massive?

I won't do the cap unless I have dimming, the last system I did, had it bad and a 1 farad cap fixed it right up. This system will be less than half the power though. It's a just in case sorta thing.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Just awesome!


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Car of the Year for sure. I love these things, the BRZ limited would be my choice as well, gets rid of the cheap feel of the scion. How do you like driving it around town? I forsee kids drifting around corners in the scion in the city at low speeds to showboat lol.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

zumbo said:


> Just awesome!


I loved the rear end of that concept much better. Cant wait for the STI version! There is a pearl white one down the street from me and these things look much more elegant in person.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

rimshot said:


> I loved the rear end of that concept much better. Cant wait for the STI version! There is a pearl white one down the street from me and these things look much more elegant in person.


LOL! Had to switch-out my photo. Cool though.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's some shots of it, fun as hell to drive around! Even just driving around town, hell that's more fun than the highway!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Well.....I have been obsessing about this car for several months now - member of FT86club, toyobaru, and BRZ-Club.com........I've driven the FRS and the BRZ, and the BRZ is what I want. I want a Galaxy Blue Silica, Limited, Manual.......had a chance to buy one in NY, but I passed. Need to order one or fine one to fly and drive back.....anyway.....Congrats!

So.....I'm looking at your first post about the configuration - 3 way front stage + subs - is that correct? 

One of the things that intrigued me so much about this car initially was the ability to replace the tweet and mid in the dash, then mid bass in the doors or kicks + sub IB (I might ask you for some measurements if you are willing). 

Are you planning to use passive crossovers for the front drivers? I'm curious as to your thoughts of the stock head unit feeding the amp. I'll also be anxious to get your feedback on ease of installation - fasteners, etc. 

Good luck on the build - I'll be watching for lots of pics!


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> Well.....I have been obsessing about this car for several months now - member of FT86club, toyobaru, and BRZ-Club.com........I've driven the FRS and the BRZ, and the BRZ is what I want. I want a Galaxy Blue Silica, Limited, Manual.......had a chance to buy one in NY, but I passed. Need to order one or fine one to fly and drive back.....anyway.....Congrats!
> 
> So.....I'm looking at your first post about the configuration - 3 way front stage + subs - is that correct?
> 
> ...


Passives with the focal set.

The HU and amp seem fine but the speakers are crap. My 09 Sentra sounds better.

Already took door panel off, it's a *****, only one screw and plastic clip, then a ton of door clips, came off without damage but took a lot of force.

Dash grill pops out easily from door corner. Tweet is mounted to it.

Mid has about 2 inches depth but its also a bit high, maybe half inch spacer about?

Front door speaker has 2.5" depth to glass, so don't go that depth.  There is an inch spacer with the mount bracket. The bracket is the speaker basket and its plastic, hence the crappiness of the speaker.

I'm most worried about a 4 inch mid vs the stock 3, and then how the hell to mount with the tweet. Gonna have to make a 1/2" wood baffle or something...


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

The only thing I would change would be the cap. Personally, I have been looking into the Xstatic Batcap line for when I finally get around to putting gear in my 2012 WRX.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Great info! I am looking at a 4" midrange up there and after market tweets - good to know the grills pop off fairly easily - do you think speakers can be dropped in without pulling the dash? 

If you could take a quick measurement of the spare tire well diameter and the distance from the bottom of the trunk (mat) to the top of the rear deck (where an IB wall would go) - that would be fantastic.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> Great info! I am looking at a 4" midrange up there and after market tweets - good to know the grills pop off fairly easily - do you think speakers can be dropped in without pulling the dash?
> 
> If you could take a quick measurement of the spare tire well diameter and the distance from the bottom of the trunk (mat) to the top of the rear deck (where an IB wall would go) - that would be fantastic.


They should be drop in with only minor mounting modification. I don't see any need to fiddle with the dash. Though I have yet to check cable routing, not real worried though.

I won't have time to measure trunk for a few days but I'll try to get it for you.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

Any thought on this box? It's right at, maybe just below the minimum sealed size Focal recommends.

Sonic Sub Boxes 2H10-1.5-BLACK (2h1015-black) Dual 10" Hatchback


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Bring it to me! Dying to do a brz. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lopezel (Aug 3, 2009)

I plan on trading my civic hatch or Tacoma soon after my wedding to get either a Scion FRS or the Subaru version... very nice cars IMHO.


----------



## evilspoons (Jul 5, 2012)

Remember to go easy on the weight of all that stuff... lightness is the BRZ's ace in the hole!

How much do you think it all weighs vs the stock stuff? Maybe you should put all your parts on a scale and then weigh all the stuff you ripped out afterwards. 

Oh, and congrats, I'd be in a BRZ as well if I had room for more than one car. A light RWD vehicle doesn't make a good daily driver in a place with 6 months of snow. I picked up a WRX STi hatchback instead, just three weeks ago now.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

evilspoons said:


> Remember to go easy on the weight of all that stuff... lightness is the BRZ's ace in the hole!
> 
> How much do you think it all weighs vs the stock stuff? Maybe you should put all your parts on a scale and then weigh all the stuff you ripped out afterwards.
> 
> Oh, and congrats, I'd be in a BRZ as well if I had room for more than one car. A light RWD vehicle doesn't make a good daily driver in a place with 6 months of snow. I picked up a WRX STi hatchback instead, just three weeks ago now.


I just won't fill the tank past half 

Oh yeah, and I live in Wyoming so I know what you mean, this is my new summer only toy, much to my wife's delight, after she was pissed at me for buying it. Funny how quickly their minds change after you let them drive it!


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I just got a FR-S in pearl white today myself and i came here for info too the stock setup is pretty bad. Mine has the Bespoke audio system which actually has rca's on the back of the factory deck. Here is a thread with some decent pics.
The glory of a well put-together mobile audio system - Scion FR-S Forum | Subaru BRZ Forum | Toyota 86 GT 86 Forum | AS1 Forum - FT86CLUBbi
I'm planning a similar setup 5 channel amp, bi-amped 3 way component set, and a single 10 in something like this.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats on the purchase, and I'm looking forward to seeing your build as well. Thanks also for the linky......I'll have to read through that tonight.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

There is some good info on there but some that isn't too. I was looking at the new Morel Virtus 3 way set but the price is way out of my budget, thinking JL C5 or Rainbow SLC 3 way sets now.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> Bring it to me! Dying to do a brz.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


Lol, as soon as I started reading the post I thought to myself, "when is bing going to do one of these?" I'm sure it won't be too long.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

evangojason said:


> Lol, as soon as I started reading the post I thought to myself, "when is bing going to do one of these?" I'm sure it won't be too long.


m not so sure...its odd i hardly to any scions...even though i love to work on em...maybe because most scion owners around the bay are kids who dont quite have a lot of budget 

but yeah...would really love to get my hands on a FR-S or BR-Z, infact, will heavily discount things for it


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> m not so sure...its odd i hardly to any scions...even though i love to work on em...maybe because most scion owners around the bay are kids who dont quite have a lot of budget
> 
> but yeah...would really love to get my hands on a FR-S or BR-Z, infact, will heavily discount things for it


That almost justifies me going out and buying one!!!!!!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

evangojason said:


> That almost justifies me going out and buying one!!!!!!!!



dont let me stop you! gives me an excuse to go up to seattle area again after its done to hang with one of my best freinds lol


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

JoeHemi57 said:


> I just got a FR-S in pearl white today myself and i came here for info too the stock setup is pretty bad. Mine has the Bespoke audio system which actually has rca's on the back of the factory deck. Here is a thread with some decent pics.
> The glory of a well put-together mobile audio system - Scion FR-S Forum | Subaru BRZ Forum | Toyota 86 GT 86 Forum | AS1 Forum - FT86CLUBbi
> I'm planning a similar setup 5 channel amp, bi-amped 3 way component set, and a single 10 in something like this.


What bugs me about that install is the terrible cabling job.  but actually I was hoping for pictures of the front gear. Anyone can figure out how to mount a sub and amps in a trunk, it's the 3 way that I'm interested in.

After reading more here, I'm just more confused. I used to be into audio big, was a dealer/installer for about Focal, Fosgate, Blaupunkt (ummm miss me some of their HU's,) Pioneer, Panasonic, JBL, Harman, Infinity, PPI, Kenwood, MTX, Kicker, CV, Interfire (amps rocked), Oz Audio (subs rocked), Sony/Alpine, Orion, Stinger, MMATS, xtant, Profile (haha), and those are all I can remember off the top of my head. I installed well over 150 vehicles over a 3-4 year period. But that was over 10 years ago.

Now I'm just lost like a little puppy...

I always did MDF enclosures, never a fiberglass one, and never a real high end 3 way system.

So I want to keep this within my comfort zone, but product choices have changed, more amps are the same with only a new name on them and higher price. Plus having known dealer pricing for so long, it hurts to buy anything these days, even on eBay! Miss those $35 12" CompVR's....

And other than Morel, not seeing much in a 3way with a silk dome tweeter, are metal domes becoming more popular again? Or do they actually sound better now?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

michaelahess said:


> What bugs me about that install is the terrible cabling job.  but actually I was hoping for pictures of the front gear. Anyone can figure out how to mount a sub and amps in a trunk, it's the 3 way that I'm interested in.
> 
> After reading more here, I'm just more confused. I used to be into audio big, was a dealer/installer for about Focal, Fosgate, Blaupunkt (ummm miss me some of their HU's,) Pioneer, Panasonic, JBL, Harman, Infinity, PPI, Kenwood, MTX, Kicker, CV, Interfire (amps rocked), Oz Audio (subs rocked), Sony/Alpine, Orion, Stinger, MMATS, xtant, Profile (haha), and those are all I can remember off the top of my head. I installed well over 150 vehicles over a 3-4 year period. But that was over 10 years ago.
> 
> ...



It was never the actual dome that was a problem. It the tweeters whole construction. Domes play a way smaller role in how the tweeter sounds than everyone thinks. There is data on Zaphs website that shows this.

DLS makes 3-ways with soft domes. There are more also, check out ebay for 3-way components and go from there for ideas of sets to look into.

Doesnt the dash have a 5.25" and tweet in each corner, then 6.5" in the doors? Maybe I am mistaking the 5.25" in the dash, maybe its smaller.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

BeatsDownLow said:


> It was never the actual dome that was a problem. It the tweeters whole construction. Domes play a way smaller role in how the tweeter sounds than everyone thinks. There is data on Zaphs website that shows this.
> 
> DLS makes 3-ways with soft domes. There are more also, check out ebay for 3-way components and go from there for ideas of sets to look into.
> 
> Doesnt the dash have a 5.25" and tweet in each corner, then 6.5" in the doors? Maybe I am mistaking the 5.25" in the dash, maybe its smaller.


Factory is 1" tweet and 3" mid in the dash and 6.5" woofer (using that term loosely) in the front doors. I believe it's a 4" woof in the rear.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Whatever you do, make sure you take lots of pictures! The entire industry is salivating over this car(s) in general, and there obviously isn't a lot of audio work done on them yet. Being a pioneer is serious work. Godspeed my friend. Don't let the oxen die


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

michaelahess said:


> Factory is 1" tweet and 3" mid in the dash and 6.5" woofer (using that term loosely) in the front doors. I believe it's a 4" woof in the rear.


I dont think any of the Morel or DLS 3-ways will work for you then. The dome mids are alot wider than a 3" cone speaker will be. If it was me and I wanted 3-way passives, I would mount the mid and tweet in the kick to minimize PLD's.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I dont think any of the Morel or DLS 3-ways will work for you then. The dome mids are alot wider than a 3" cone speaker will be. If it was me and I wanted 3-way passives, I would mount the mid and tweet in the kick to minimize PLD's.


The guy on the ft86 forum got a 4" crammed in there, that's what I want to know about, how the hell he managed that! There is a lot of space up there...

I don't want to do kicks, this car's seating position would make it a royal PIA to get anything to sound good down there.

Where can I get some Morel 3-way's that I'd be able to test fit and return if they don't work out? I literally have 0 install shops that I would trust in the state of Wyoming, so this is gonna have to be done by me all the way! 

Heck, maybe I'll get a cheap set of something with the right size's and if it works, throw those in one of my other cars (all factory at the moment) and get some Morel or Focal's....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Another option would be, this is if you are using a 4-ch amp to power them, use something like the Fountek FR89 or any other 3-3.5" mid/fullrange with a tweet of your choice. Build a small simple passive for them. Run those off the fronts, and pick a midbass and run that off the rears. The mid on the passive shouldnt need too much. The tweeter, if you buy one from a good company, they should be able to provide you with the crossover schematics they use in their set. Say for instance. I have alot of DLS schematics for their crossovers. I once made my own passive with the DLS nobelium tweeter and the UR2.5 dome mid. Took both of those parts of the passives and joined them into one. Was super easy and worked perfectly. Thats just an idea. Not saying you have to use DLS. I know dynaudio has their passive schematics in each PDF for their drivers.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Another option would be, this is if you are using a 4-ch amp to power them, use something like the Fountek FR89 or any other 3-3.5" mid/fullrange with a tweet of your choice. Build a small simple passive for them. Run those off the fronts, and pick a midbass and run that off the rears. The mid on the passive shouldnt need too much. The tweeter, if you buy one from a good company, they should be able to provide you with the crossover schematics they use in their set. Say for instance. I have alot of DLS schematics for their crossovers. I once made my own passive with the DLS nobelium tweeter and the UR2.5 dome mid. Took both of those parts of the passives and joined them into one. Was super easy and worked perfectly. Thats just an idea. Not saying you have to use DLS. I know dynaudio has their passive schematics in each PDF for their drivers.


That's actually a great idea, unfortunately I don't have a lot of time these days to go building my own crossovers, I need a simple (other than fabbing a baffle or two) drop in kind of install.

Too many decisions....I'll figure something out and whatever it is, I'll have pics


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm in the same boat i don't really want to spend a ton of money or add a bunch of weight to it. Maybe go with a 3" wideband up there and ditch the tweeters altogether?


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

michaelahess said:


> I just got my new BRZ Limited and here's what I want to put in it. Not sure yet how I'll be mounting the tweet/mid in the factory location:
> 
> Massive Audio NX5
> 2x Focal 10" P 25 Sub's at 1ohm combined
> ...



Gratz on the BRZ I myself picked up an FR-S last week as well, gonna start my install next week. 

Everything looks alright you have to me aside from a few things... I'd thrown the cap of a bridge its a waste of money vs a second battery if power is an issue. Then on personal opinion I think massive audio is complete garbage and a waste of money... but I will leave it at that as my opinion. 

Have you pulled your head to see if you have rca's? I know the bespoke does not sure on the rest.

Also I have a few amps listed in classified that would make active 3 way fronts with a sub sound great.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

cruzinbill said:


> Gratz on the BRZ I myself picked up an FR-S last week as well, gonna start my install next week.
> 
> Everything looks alright you have to me aside from a few things... I'd thrown the cap of a bridge its a waste of money vs a second battery if power is an issue. Then on personal opinion I think massive audio is complete garbage and a waste of money... but I will leave it at that as my opinion.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure no RCA's. Give me a recommendation on the amps you've got, best to worst. This is what I need, more ideas, thank you!

BTW, I've had cap's work quite well as long as you aren't listening to dance and other stuff with constant deep rumbles. They are generally cheaper than a second battery, and far less trouble to install. But to each his own, maybe caps are crap compared to what they were ten years ago?


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

cruzinbill said:


> Gratz on the BRZ I myself picked up an FR-S last week as well, gonna start my install next week.
> 
> Everything looks alright you have to me aside from a few things... I'd thrown the cap of a bridge its a waste of money vs a second battery if power is an issue. Then on personal opinion I think massive audio is complete garbage and a waste of money... but I will leave it at that as my opinion.
> 
> ...


Sent you a pm i'm from arkansas as well looking forward to modding this already amazing car.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

So for now, I'm planning on the following, it's not the best stuff out there, but I've got to get rid of these front speakers. This stuff should be a step up either way, thoughts?

PPI PC740.5
Vibe Audio SLR10
Vibe Audio SPACE6 (cheap enough to test depths with)

I've got all the wire I need, adding these for power:

db Link NBTP03
Absolute ICB100 (never use fuses off the battery, never will!)


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I would probably try to get the PPI Phantom series 5 channel i know it has pretty good xovers, not sure if the PC series does or not. Have you tried changing the setup on the factory radio? 
Dealer set the wrong Car Type in FR-S base audio - Scion FR-S Forum | Subaru BRZ Forum | Toyota 86 GT 86 Forum | AS1 Forum - FT86CLUB
I actually changed mine to the TC model and it sounded a little better too.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

JoeHemi57 said:


> I would probably try to get the PPI Phantom series 5 channel i know it has pretty good xovers, not sure if the PC series does or not. Have you tried changing the setup on the factory radio?
> Dealer set the wrong Car Type in FR-S base audio - Scion FR-S Forum | Subaru BRZ Forum | Toyota 86 GT 86 Forum | AS1 Forum - FT86CLUB
> I actually changed mine to the TC model and it sounded a little better too.


Different HU than the FRS so no setting like that. It's got a 7 band eq that I tweaked as far as the speakers would allow. It's not as harsh now but there is literally no bass as the woofers just suck.

Pre-wired the car with two sets of RCA's to the front (won't need those for a while) four pair of 12awg speaker wire, two to each side in case I want to bi-amp later, and power. I'll get some picks up later tonight. It wasn't too bad, getting to the tweets in the dash may be a ***** though.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

JoeHemi57 said:


> I would probably try to get the PPI Phantom series 5 channel i know it has pretty good xovers, not sure if the PC series does or not. Have you tried changing the setup on the factory radio?
> Dealer set the wrong Car Type in FR-S base audio - Scion FR-S Forum | Subaru BRZ Forum | Toyota 86 GT 86 Forum | AS1 Forum - FT86CLUB
> I actually changed mine to the TC model and it sounded a little better too.


Can't find the Phontom amp anywhere....What about the Powerbass ASA1100.5, seems a bit more powerful than the one I'm looking at.

Or the PDX-V9? A bit more, maybe it's worth the diff? Not a huge Alpine fan though.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I forgot you had the BRZ i have been doing so much research on mine lol. Here is the phantom
Precision Power P900.5 900w 5-Channel Phantom Class D Series Amplifier

This is essentially the same amp i believe with a little better colors in my opinion especially for our cars...
Soundstream TN5-950D Class D Amplifiers at Onlinecarstereo.com


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

Pics of the cabling install:

Firewall for power, this is in the engine bay, the massive cable bundle on the passenger side has plenty of room below it, just make a small slit in the rubber to shove the cable through. Should be fairly well protected this way without putting in a grommet. There is a grommet to the center of the bay from this, but it hits the foam behind the AC fan and would be a PIA to get through.










This is inside:










The battery terminal has dual fused outs, not seen this before, again it's been over 6 years since I've done an install. Anyone have a recommendation on how best to handle this?










The kick panel trim lifts right out, no crazy fasteners here, just solid plastic molded clips. Then pull up the weather stripping, very easy. Remember the weather stripping takes a bit of the room in that white tray, so 6awg is the biggest you'll get in this channel. Push it back to the clips with a bundle already in them and you can fit 4awg. If you need bigger, you can drop it beneath the white tray so it's between the carpet and metal beside the seat, that's how I did the speaker wire on the other side. As long as the white clips still hold the white tray down, you aren't overfilling it. 










Not like this:



















Like this:














































The front kick panel has a single fastener at the front of it, then two clips under it, just give it a pull, neither fastener under it came out of the car, had to un-clip them separately.



















Bit of room to add some large mids in the rear, poor little speaker, all that room and it still sounds like ****.










Didn't feel like putting the power in split loom, lazy I guess.



















Final check before putting all the panels back, like a glove!










So the first place I tried the speaker cable was in the white tray itself on the drivers side, this would work with only 2 pair of 14awg runs, in my case I'm running 4 pair of 12awg cause it's what I had and I may bi-amp later. So I had to put them under the entire white tray between carpet and metal.




























Routed behind the carpet under two screw off clips so there is no way they will inter-fear with the pedals. Fished right through the center console, will split-loom those later.




















RCA's and speaker cables all fit nicely under the wiring junctions.










Passenger side was like a maze, only one screw off fastener if I remember correctly, same thing though, get them outa the way and then put them under that front clip on the kick we saw earlier.










Back seat area on driver side, split-loomed the speaker wires. Didn't bother with the rear speaker wires, just let'm hang. Each side (2 pair) is in it's own loom so it's easier to tell them apart.



















The foam in the trunk is great for wiggling cables around, now just need some electronics to finish this all off!


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

For you that have already run your RCA's, Where have you connected the remote turn on. I havent pulled anything out yet or really looked that hard, just curious if there is an actual remote turn on coming off the deck or if it just turns the factory amp on with acc.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

cruzinbill said:


> For you that have already run your RCA's, Where have you connected the remote turn on. I havent pulled anything out yet or really looked that hard, just curious if there is an actual remote turn on coming off the deck or if it just turns the factory amp on with acc.


I'm thinking it comes off the amp in back, though I have yet to prove this point. I really hope there is a wiring harness to take the amp outa the picture. I hate cutting factory harness'.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Fantastic pics! These will really help all of us.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Great pics that rear speaker is looking lonely in there i wonder what could be done about that?


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Great pics that rear speaker is looking lonely in there i wonder what could be done about that?


Thinking some sound dampening and a set of 8" subs would work well for fill!


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm getting a very intriguing and expensive idea, there are a pair of brand new OZ Audio IB 8's and Matrix Elite 380 3 way set on ebay. They would both have to come down quite a bit on there prices for me to go for it.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

JoeHemi57 said:


> I'm getting a very intriguing and expensive idea, there are a pair of brand new OZ Audio IB 8's and Matrix Elite 380 3 way set on ebay. They would both have to come down quite a bit on there prices for me to go for it.


If I'm going to pay that much, might as well be on Morel, though I did have some amazing Oz Audio subs back in the day...

So on that battery terminal issue, would anyone see any issues with a simple 4 gauge ring terminal simply attached to the existing post? I really don't want to f with that fused thing on there too much.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

michaelahess said:


> If I'm going to pay that much, might as well be on Morel, though I did have some amazing Oz Audio subs back in the day...
> 
> So on that battery terminal issue, would anyone see any issues with a simple 4 gauge ring terminal simply attached to the existing post? I really don't want to f with that fused thing on there too much.


I think that would be ok but i'm no expert on installations. I hear ya on that pricing it would have to be about half for me to take a chance on speakers that old.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Got my sub stage ordered, i'm going to start here and do the front stage later as funds allow. I got 3 ARC 8's and an Arc Audio XDi600.1 amp all for a great price.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

So I'm ordering the Vibe SLR10, not the best sub, but I like the box and can replace the sub later. Got that from sonic for $80, no discount right now 

Then I gave up on the lower end amps and went with the Alpine PDX-V9, should be more than enough power and it's nice an small. Cost a bit more at $412 on eBay.

Vibe SPACE6 from Sonic as well at $130.

Choose a 150amp MINI ANL fuse holder (circuit breakers all look like cheap Chinese **** compared to my old stinger ones) and a few other little bits.

We'll see how this all works out. Found my old cx-400 crossover too so if the amp doesn't do what I want, that crossover will provide a bit more tweaking ability.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Think you'll be happy with the Alpine, if i hadn't got such a good deal on the XDi600 i got i would have went with a 5 channel. I got three Arc 8's though too and can't decide whether to go sealed or IB.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Think you'll be happy with the Alpine, if i hadn't got such a good deal on the XDi600 i got i would have went with a 5 channel. I got three Arc 8's though too and can't decide whether to go sealed or IB.


When you gonna get that stuff put in? 

I started on mine today, got the power, rca's, remote turnon and speaker wire ran. Now Im waiting for the dude from ft86club to send me his door adapters. I told him id test them out so no point in messing with that yet. 

I think everytime I open the trunk tho it gets smaller lol.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Could you throw us a measurement of the diameter of the spare tire well? I would also like to get a measurement of the height of the trunk at the back of the rear seats to see what the height of an IB wall could be (and size of sub). Thanks.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

cruzinbill said:


> When you gonna get that stuff put in?
> 
> I started on mine today, got the power, rca's, remote turnon and speaker wire ran. Now Im waiting for the dude from ft86club to send me his door adapters. I told him id test them out so no point in messing with that yet.
> 
> I think everytime I open the trunk tho it gets smaller lol.


Amp should be here soon but i work the next three weekends it will be a while before i get done.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

Got the sub and speakers today. One of the dust cones on a mid was coming off, gonna super glue that I guess. The components are built relatively well, sturdy frames that's for sure. Started modding the tweet/mid to fit everything, will take a bit.

I was able to get the driver side door speaker in, ran new wire as well. Used an old frame extension from an old set of Cadence speakers to mount the speaker, along with the screws and clips that came with it, you don't need a speaker bracket if you do it right! 

I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow with a bit of a walkthrough as I do the passenger side. Amp won't be here till Tuesday.

The sub came with a neat feature...the magnet was detached and banging around in the box! I contacted Sonic Electronix to see what they'll do. This will tell me if I'll ever do business with them again, hoping for the best.

BTW the Vibe tweet is going to be a problem, very large bezel that gets in the way of everything. The mid should do nicely with a bit of modification, it's smaller than stock but when I hooked it up to my Onkyo, it sounded not too bad at all...


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

michaelahess said:


> Got the sub and speakers today. One of the dust cones on a mid was coming off, gonna super glue that I guess. The components are built relatively well, sturdy frames that's for sure. Started modding the tweet/mid to fit everything, will take a bit.
> 
> I was able to get the driver side door speaker in, ran new wire as well. Used an old frame extension from an old set of Cadence speakers to mount the speaker, along with the screws and clips that came with it, you don't need a speaker bracket if you do it right!
> 
> ...


if you got the space 6 3d then the tweet should be able to mount to the top of the mid.... they designed it that way, i remember it on their site when it came out.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

cruzinbill said:


> if you got the space 6 3d then the tweet should be able to mount to the top of the mid.... they designed it that way, i remember it on their site when it came out.


That adds way too much depth, I tried. Plus since the dash speakers are off axis, having the mid covered in the dash would block pretty much all the sound.

I'm working on an alternative setup.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

michaelahess said:


> Got the sub and speakers today. One of the dust cones on a mid was coming off, gonna super glue that I guess. The components are built relatively well, sturdy frames that's for sure. Started modding the tweet/mid to fit everything, will take a bit.
> 
> I was able to get the driver side door speaker in, ran new wire as well. Used an old frame extension from an old set of Cadence speakers to mount the speaker, along with the screws and clips that came with it, you don't need a speaker bracket if you do it right!
> 
> ...


Sonic is sending me a shipping label to ship the bad sub back and sending me a new one, that is great service! Very pleased with them now!


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

michaelahess said:


> Any thought on this box? It's right at, maybe just below the minimum sealed size Focal recommends.
> 
> Sonic Sub Boxes 2H10-1.5-BLACK (2h1015-black) Dual 10" Hatchback


These sealed boxes are a bargain. I have a single 1cu ft 12 inch hatch version. Well built with 3/4 inch MDF. Good finish.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's pics of the dash speaker work I did, minor fabrication:

Once the cover is popped (small flat head does the trick) you will see the tweeter clipped into the plastic, wiggle it free, small flat head helps here as well, and the mid has two bolts holding it down, simple stuff:










































Shove the cables out of the way. I wiggles them a lot, and the foam on them keeps them from vibrating against whatever the hell I jammed them against:










Back of the mid, this plastic bracket makes for a nice holder for whatever mid you want to put in, with some modification:











Tear off the glue, then pop this clip to slide the plug off, watch the wire:


















Take more glue off, then operate on the cap. You could of course desolder, but I don't give a **** about this, I can put it back together if needed, but it won't be pretty:


















Three clips hold the mid into the frame, pop them out and you are free:










Before further mod:










After filing down for my mid to fit nice and snug:



























It sits a bit lower than the top of the plastic so add some foam padding:










Then the horrible looking part! Add 1/4" or so of hard foam with some soft foam on the top to prevent rattles. Not optimal, but it works ok from the tests I've done so far. I used the bottom of the speaker box packing material so it's FREE!


































Bend this lip down or cut it off if your tweeter won't fit. Or just cut all that **** off and glue a new tweeter in:










Done:


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

Got the Alpine amp in to test everything, got the tweets and mids on both sides and the woofer on the driver side. Woofer being driven off ch3 and 4, tweet/mid via it's crossover off ch1 and 2. Even though they are crappy speakers, they already sound better than the stock junk.

My broken sub was picked up yesterday by UPS so I have to wait a few more days to get that, gives me time to finish sound deadening and mounting stuff.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> Could you throw us a measurement of the diameter of the spare tire well? I would also like to get a measurement of the height of the trunk at the back of the rear seats to see what the height of an IB wall could be (and size of sub). Thanks.


Count me as interested for this info as well. This may very well be my next car so I'd love to see what I can do with it. I actually love the dash locations. Very far forward and tight to the corners, you could do a 3" plus tweeter (maybe even a 4" with mods) and a midbass in the doors for a great setup. Sounds like a winner to me ! And the fact that it has a trunk with the possibility of IB makes it all the better. I'm already envisioning my setup


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

About 27" diameter, kind of square sides though, depth varies from 4-5". 4 toward the back and 5 toward the sides/middle, back to 4 at the front.

The trunk back with all the foam and false floor in is 22-23.5". It curves slightly so my 23" sub box won't actually fit within about 6-8" of the edges. The false floor is probably another inch and a half deep. If you tell me exactly where you want measured, I'll get that for you.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks dude. That is good news..... my stuff should fit. Put my deposit diwn yesterday on a GBS, mt, limited


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks dude. That is good news..... my stuff should fit. Put my deposit diwn yesterday on a GBS, mt, limited


I commend you on your color choice! You'll love it, this thing is more fun than Disneyland!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks dude. That is good news..... my stuff should fit. Put my deposit diwn yesterday on a GBS, mt, limited


Awesome Jay, congrats!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmmm just as I thought, not too much space under the grilles on the dashboard. 

Nothing a bit of hacking up can't fix though.  

Thanks for the very useful pics and well done on the choice of car! I'm eager to watch how the system develops.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

n_olympios said:


> Hmmm just as I thought, not too much space under the grilles on the dashboard.
> 
> Nothing a bit of hacking up can't fix though.
> 
> Thanks for the very useful pics and well done on the choice of car! I'm eager to watch how the system develops.



could always just change to pillar pods also, not that I am in the middle of doing that or anything.....


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

You know, I've thought of that. But, I wouldn't want to ruin the good visibility it has to offer, as it's crucial for those of us who like twisty roads. And Toyota know that, that's why the FT-86 project has so slim A-pillars. 

The same cannot be said for my current Seat Leon (VW MkV GTi in different costume). 










Especially as it sits today. :laugh:


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

its not as bad as you would think..... I feared the same at first.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

One could probably get away with say a (not too big in diameter) tweeter on the A-pillar, but for my L4SE and L1SE to fit on there without it getting much chunkier, it'd be very difficult.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

The air ducts under the grills really limit what you can do, but there is a reasonable amount of space if you don't go too big.

If anyone wants more pictures, let me know and I'll try to get them. I just finished deadening the trunk area. Still have to do the passenger door and the rear side panels, had to order for material, and I'm not even covering everything. 25sft is not enough!


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

I just finished my front speakers as well today, i have to pull stuff back out prolly this weekend if its not 145 damn degrees outside. Ill take some pics tomorrow tho as well.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

cruzinbill said:


> I just finished my front speakers as well today, i have to pull stuff back out prolly this weekend if its not 145 damn degrees outside. Ill take some pics tomorrow tho as well.


Hope they look better than mine 

I just finished mine as well, sounds so much better, even without a sub. Need to start tuning it though, gonna be a while before this all falls into place.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

michaelahess said:


> Hope they look better than mine
> 
> I just finished mine as well, sounds so much better, even without a sub. Need to start tuning it though, gonna be a while before this all falls into place.


Meh it looks alright, It sounds like ass since I didnt have time to tune it at all before heading to work. 

I litterally finished installing them, put the fuse in for the amps and cleared out the bit one(it was setup from my previous car). Its using default xover settings and gains are all zeroed out. It is very crisp and clear now... but thats about it lol.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

cruzinbill said:


> Meh it looks alright, It sounds like ass since I didnt have time to tune it at all before heading to work.
> 
> I litterally finished installing them, put the fuse in for the amps and cleared out the bit one(it was setup from my previous car). Its using default xover settings and gains are all zeroed out. It is very crisp and clear now... but thats about it lol.


You guys and your crazy new technology, bit one's and all that jazz. 

I've yet to wire in my HU leads to the speaker level adapter, so I just tweaked the amp crossovers via my cell phone playing some test tracks. Even with these crappy Vibe speakers, it sounds AMAZING compared to stock. I get FAR more clean tight bass out of these than the originals could even comprehend!

The 6 band eq on my android phone is failing miserably though lol!

Gotta say though, without a sub running even, this PDX-V9 gets HOT! That worries me a bit. Maybe I should actually test my ground point...


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

michaelahess said:


> You guys and your crazy new technology, bit one's and all that jazz.
> 
> I've yet to wire in my HU leads to the speaker level adapter, so I just tweaked the amp crossovers via my cell phone playing some test tracks. Even with these crappy Vibe speakers, it sounds AMAZING compared to stock. I get FAR more clean tight bass out of these than the originals could even comprehend!
> 
> ...



why are you going to use an SLA? You have rca's from the factory.... or do you have a BRZ?


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

cruzinbill said:


> why are you going to use an SLA? You have rca's from the factory.... or do you have a BRZ?


BRZ Limited and I really don't want to replace the deck yet. I have no need for NAV and the rest of the unit seems to work fine for me, even the voice control stuff.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

michaelahess said:


> BRZ Limited and I really don't want to replace the deck yet. I have no need for NAV and the rest of the unit seems to work fine for me, even the voice control stuff.


Ohhhh ok, ya I wish they would have done rca's on the brz's as well. I mean cmon its 2012, prolly alost cost more to not include them lol.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

cruzinbill said:


> Ohhhh ok, ya I wish they would have done rca's on the brz's as well. I mean cmon its 2012, prolly alost cost more to not include them lol.


Where are you grounding to? I pulled the top bolt from the passenger side LATCH thing, and dropped my 4ga with a ring terminal to that. Seemed like a good idea as it had two big bolts going into the chassis via a bare metal plate.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

michaelahess said:


> Where are you grounding to? I pulled the top bolt from the passenger side LATCH thing, and dropped my 4ga with a ring terminal to that. Seemed like a good idea as it had two big bolts going into the chassis via a bare metal plate.


Im just grounding to where the factory amp was installed for now untill my ground lug comes in.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

So I wired the SLA to the amp, had to keep the grey wire'd plug in the amp for the system to work, seems like a pass through for power to/from the deck? The speaker harness is unplugged and I have scotch locks on the appropriate wires going to the SLA, the green "5th" wire is a remote btw. Very handy. System sounds great so far. The decks EQ was able to handle things much better than my phone, it's not perfect by any means but it's already better than your average "Premium" system. Bass outa those Vibe 6.5's is pretty amazing to be honest, VERY TIGHT!


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

And finally some additional pics:

Ground point.










Sound deadening throughout the trunk, the trunk lid has a LOT stuffed in it, it was a *****, but it rattles badly.


















































Sound deadening in the door.


























How I mounted the speakers, had 1" rings from some previous speakers, put them behind the speaker to get the right depth, and used the crews and clips that came with the speakers. I hate having to make baffles...


















Here you can see one clip in position against the door panel and another waiting to be tightened down. This is VERY solid btw.










Speaker cable going from door to cabin, didn't want to waste time taking that rubber thing apart. And the terribly shaped round crossovers tucked up and hidden well enough that you can't see anything unless you lay on the floor.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow! very nice - thank you for the pics!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

cruzinbill said:


> Meh it looks alright, It sounds like ass since I didnt have time to tune it at all before heading to work.
> 
> I litterally finished installing them, put the fuse in for the amps and cleared out the bit one(it was setup from my previous car). Its using default xover settings and gains are all zeroed out. It is very crisp and clear now... but thats about it lol.


Hey Cruzin bill - are you doing a build thread as well (did a search and nothing came up....might have been a bad search )


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Hey Cruzin bill - are you doing a build thread as well (did a search and nothing came up....might have been a bad search )


No, Im not really planning on doing a build log. I really suck at taking good pics. Here are some of my mid and tweet tho. Again sorry about the ****ty picture taking.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's the final pics of the trunk, everything is done except a simple wiring of the subwoofer when it shows up.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice! At least cover that wire going through the door somehow though, if it's caught by the door it could result in nasty sparks and/or a broken speaker/amp.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

n_olympios said:


> Nice! At least cover that wire going through the door somehow though, if it's caught by the door it could result in nasty sparks and/or a broken speaker/amp.


Agreed. Conduit of some kind and zip-tied to the other wire harness in at least one place so that it is constrained out of the way of the door jamb.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

94VG30DE said:


> Agreed. Conduit of some kind and zip-tied to the other wire harness in at least one place so that it is constrained out of the way of the door jamb.


This is a very safe method. Did it for 5 years on my celica, never even chaffed. As long as you go through the rubber grommet top and bottom, and keep it short like I did, it literally can't get tangled in anything. It simply moves sideways with the rubber harness. There is no metal for it to get caught on.

If you use some thin flexible wire then it might be an issue but 16 or higher will be rigid enough to be ok.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

Put my new PXE-H660 in. After a nightmare of a time f'ing with it, until I realized I had to let it do it's thing, got a basic 4 point calibration done. Already sounds even better. These crappy speakers are really doing well considering. Got word from Sonic finally that they are awaiting their warranty departments assessment of my sub before sending another. Oh well, gonna be traveling for the next two weeks, so I guess it's all good.


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

What size speaker did you put in the door? 6.5"?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I just got off the phone with the Service guy at the dealership that I'm going to be picking up the car (BRZ) from.....he was giving me disturbing news about changing out the HU.

I thought my only issue right now was no vehicle specific dash kit.....I would have to cobble something together or do full on custom with fiberglass, etc. to make it work. I would also need to source a wiring harness (any hints would be appreciated - the Service guy said it would need to be a Toyota kit). 

He said the big challenge was that there is no 'integration module' out there yet for the Nav, bluetooth hands free, etc.....I said I don't care about that stuff, and he said the car does. He said that if you pull the HU - there are signals that need to pass through the module that is in the car (attached to the HU) that will throw all kinds of errors. He said that someone needs to develop an aftermarket module that allows that stuff to pass through without having the stock HU there. 

Anyone out there that knows about this? Are there kits available that I just haven't found yet?


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> I just got off the phone with the Service guy at the dealership that I'm going to be picking up the car (BRZ) from.....he was giving me disturbing news about changing out the HU.
> 
> I thought my only issue right now was no vehicle specific dash kit.....I would have to cobble something together or do full on custom with fiberglass, etc. to make it work. I would also need to source a wiring harness (any hints would be appreciated - the Service guy said it would need to be a Toyota kit).
> 
> ...


All those things are IN the factory HU, so I think he's full of crap. The car doesn't give a sh*t what the stereo is doing, nav, bt, or otherwise. There is NOTHING on this car that directly integrates to the stereo. The backup camera doesn't count as it's a cheap generic camera that will work on any HU that supports it.

The GPS/Radio antenna, other than wiring, are generic as well from what I can tell.

I know some folks that got their FR-S' without a radio, they never reported any errors.

edit:

Now the inverse is not the same case. The HU reads the VSS and ebrake for nav lockout and positioning data along with it's built in GPS, but that won't affect anything in the car.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> I just got off the phone with the Service guy at the dealership that I'm going to be picking up the car (BRZ) from.....he was giving me disturbing news about changing out the HU.
> 
> I thought my only issue right now was no vehicle specific dash kit.....I would have to cobble something together or do full on custom with fiberglass, etc. to make it work. I would also need to source a wiring harness (any hints would be appreciated - the Service guy said it would need to be a Toyota kit).
> 
> ...


He's completely full of **** in everyway. People have already changed the hu. Also there is a dash kit now.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

cruzinbill said:


> He's completely full of **** in everyway. People have already changed the hu. Also there is a dash kit now.


This is one time that I would love to have the Service guy be completely wrong. 

So where did you get the wiring harness - standard Toyota or Scion harness? 

Where can one order the dash kit that you are referring to above? 

I'm really hoping that it is as straightforward as pulling the stock HU, fabbing a kit, wiring in the harness for power, and my Pioneer is in the dash.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> This is one time that I would love to have the Service guy be completely wrong.
> 
> So where did you get the wiring harness - standard Toyota or Scion harness?
> 
> ...


metra has the harness and the surround, scosche has the antenna adapter


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

cruzinbill said:


> metra has the harness and the surround, scosche has the antenna adapter


Metra has the antenna adapter also, 40-LX11. Just ordered one today.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Metro has the antenna adapter also, 40-LX11. Just ordered one today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


by the picture of the one you listed http://www.metraonline.com/part/Lexus_Antenna_40-LX11

its incorrect. this is the one needed. as it only has one antenna to plug into the radio the other is powered from the remote/antenna wire.

2002-UP DUAL LEXUS ANTENNA ADAPTOR


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

cruzinbill said:


> by the picture of the one you listed http://www.metraonline.com/part/Lexus_Antenna_40-LX11
> 
> its incorrect. this is the one needed. as it only has one antenna to plug into the radio the other is powered from the remote/antenna wire.
> 
> 2002-UP DUAL LEXUS ANTENNA ADAPTOR


In the pic you posted it would appear it is two separate plugs. The car I worked Yesterday had a single large plug. I'll know Wednesday when it shows up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Subscribed 

.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> In the pic you posted it would appear it is two separate plugs. The car I worked Yesterday had a single large plug. I'll know Wednesday when it shows up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think its 2 since it uses a powered antenna as well. i can pull mine out after work and see if you want.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I guess I did work on an frs, but it was still only a single plug.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> I guess I did work on an frs, but it was still only a single plug.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have an FR-S as well. Im just trying to remember back to when I had it pulled out. If you have already swapped it with that type of plug tho then you are correct. I am just going off when I had it out and looking at the pictures.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

Got a question for the DSP wise folk out there.

I've dialed in my system fairly well but it's just not quite right, I'm getting super picky I think.

System is Morel Elate 2-Way bi-amped with passives off the PDX-V9 4ch portion, and a Kicker 10tcvt102, all tuned with the PXE-H660.

I've set the 660 to 1.8Khz for the 2-way crossover as that's what the elate's say they cross at. The mids and mid high's are very good. The high's sometimes get a bit screechy but not badly, probably just need to drop the tweets a db or 2. Where I have real issues is the mid bass and bass. The 660 keeps saying (via laptop) that the sub is out of phase, regardless of which way I wire it. The test tone going through the sub sounds wrong to me as well, not sure how, but it sounds bad and I don't get any sub crossover options after doing all my positions even though it shows it.

After the setup is complete, the bass does sounds ok mostly, but it seems like it's not setting the crossover correctly. It's using 24db as the crossover slope right now, I know changing that to 12db would help a small amount but I don't think it would fill in the holes. The Morel's are getting an 80Hz crossover point.

The amp is set to subsonic at 30 and crossover is set all the way up, 120 I think, figured that would let the 660 do it's job. The gains for the front are all set at half and the sub is at almost 3/4 which seems way too high.

Any suggestions?

It still sounds very good, FAR better than stock, but now I'm noticing the small things....


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Pic of the metra 40-lx11











Sent from my iPhone


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

ah nice thats the right one, pics were just not right go figure


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

cruzinbill said:


> ah nice thats the right one, pics were just not right go figure


Yeah, I think the pic was just for a diversity antenna junction, but this one seems like it'll work perfectly. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------

